# Walker road lake



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Recently just found out about this place but have yet to fish it. Its in Avon I believe. Has anyone tried or know if carp are in there?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Lots of grass carp. 
Only have seen a few common swimming around. 
Ive tried on a fly rod and havent been anything to take a fly there yet.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you very much sir. I live about 35 minutes from Avon. Always looking for new carp spots. I noticed there is a small body of water at a place called Northgate park also in Avon. I know for a fact it has carp but not sure of any big boys


----------

